# Removing a Remistar rooflight !!



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi all

On a recent overseas trip, the remistar rooflight installed on my Chausson developed a leak. This is the second time, Highbridge said that they solved the problem last time [4 years ago]. I believe that they only sealed around the edge instead of removing the skylight and replacing the seal. 
So I would like to remove the whole assembly and reseat it onto a bed of mastic strip. has anyone removed this type of rooflight and are there any associated problems. Brittleness etc. The item costs £667.11 so I need to do the homework before I start disassembling.

http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/ca...and_spare_parts/remis_remistar_rooflight.aspx

Thanks in advance
Martin


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Bump


----------

